
Georgetown U to pay reparations for its slavery sins - eevilspock
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/02/us/slaves-georgetown-university.html
======
eevilspock
HN discussed the prospect of this 5 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11512830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11512830).
I found many of those comments callous and self-servingly pedantic.

